# Home made router table fixing..



## Louise-Paisley (28 Sep 2012)

I wonder if this idea has any merit..

We have a router table for lack of a better description, it was from Aldi and well to be honest is just about the worst tool I have ever had the misfortune to encounter! I did not buy it, my frugal friend who I share the workshop with did because it was a "bargain" - NOT!

Anyway, I intend to just make a table, to this end I have been looking at maybe getting a Triton 1400w half inch router. This is the first thing opinion would be appreciated on, the thing that attracts me to it is the ease with which you can hook up a table top height adjustment with a simple crank and the fixed/ plunge switching option. I have a few probably Heath Robinson ideas for a table top height adjuster for any old router but the Triton would be much easier.

So is the Triton worth buying? http://www.tritontools.uk.com/routers.html#MOF001

Of course I could get the Triton table and just stick it in that but £140 for the table top, and another £110 for the stand.. money I don't have really, and to be honest I like the idea of making my own as it will be something I made myself.

I need to be able to fit and remove the router from the table pretty quickly and easily as I will need to switch between hand/ table routing, my existing router will be fitted to the woodrat I bought from here last week and left in situ because that will be used quite a lot - at least I think it will if it performs as it does in the advertising - probably by me and my pal I share the shop with while I am working on my own creations. 

So what I thought was maybe cut a recess in the underside of the table which the router base just fits into, and fit 2 or 3 pins in the underside with matching holes in the sub base of the router to align the router accurately and then have a couple of little hold down clamp type thingies to hold the router base to the underside of the table. So to put the router in the table its just a case of slipping it in place over the pins and locking two clamps down.

Does this sound like a feasible plan, I would have thought it would be plenty secure enough but maybe someone can confirm or deny it or point out potential flaws in the masterplan?


----------



## lanemaux (29 Sep 2012)

Not too sure on this , but , over here we get a show called the router workshop with Bob and Rick Rosenthal which used to be available on "the woodworking channel". Don"t bother going there through google as it no longer exists on the net in that form. Now here is the dodgy bit. I think you might be able to get the show on torrents sites. The 2 fellows that did the show had very simple router tables that were basically just a box with a smooth top . In the top was a purpose cut recess for the router , lipped (rebated) a half inch or so all around so the router merely rested flush to the top and secure in it"s formed rebate. With no other clamping or such they worked quite well. I believe the routers also had shop made bottoms to them in a rectangular shape. To change bits you just lift out the router and drop it back in when done


----------



## Louise-Paisley (29 Sep 2012)

Oh right, I see what you mean, router fitted from the top. If that works I would think quick clamps underneath would.

I will have a trawl around for the show


----------



## Setch (29 Sep 2012)

Clamps which use threaded parts to set tension have a bad habit of creeping loose with vibration (ie: vibration from a router...) and the thought of a router suddenly escaping from it's clamps gives me the willies/heebie-jeebies/screaming ab-dabs! The fact the clamps are under the work surface would hide any movement in the adjusters until it was too late.

I used a 6mm plywood baseplate screwed to the base of my trend T5, which fitted into a recess in a sheet of particle board, as a crude router table. It worked well, though not for very high precision work. I had to cut some clearance holes in the particle board top to let the handles pass through, which was inelegant but functional.


----------



## Roughcut (29 Sep 2012)

Ah yes I think I know the Aldi router table you speak of. I bought one a few years ago, because it was cheap but found the extension table pieces which fix either side of the table to increase table length leave a lot to be desired. They are too flimsy and do not line up correctly to allow a flush fitting to the router table.
Previous to that I have made a router table before and it functioned quite well, but I had to dispose of it when I moved due to lack of space.
I have seen very simple router tables which are literally one square piece of mdf or plywood bolted to a bench with the router fixed to the underneath situated off the side of a bench.  
I also have seen pictures of small box design router tables with a small top and fence, again very basic but functional.
A basic Router Table is quite simple to make, it all depends how large or small a table you need for the work you do.
You can buy router insert plates to go into your table top but it is not essential to have one.
The DIY one I made previously was made from mdf and I routed a recess in the bottom of the table top to accept the base of my router from underneath. I counterbored holes through from the top to accept bolts that screwed directly into the threaded holes on my router base. It worked well and held the router securely, you could also use some sort of clamping arrangement underneath if you wanted to.
It is worth giving thought in your router table design to how you can easily adjust the cutter height of your router when it is mounted in the table and also how you can accurately and easily adjust your fence position. If you get those 2 things right it will make using your router table a doddle.
Keep us posted on how you get on as I will be making another one myself in the not too distant future.


----------



## Louise-Paisley (29 Sep 2012)

Yes, a good point re the threaded clamps.

I was thinking hold down type clamps, although these have a screw adjuster I could locktite the screw part in place once the setting is determined. I could even maybe fashion some cam clamps with a retainer of some sort on the cam. 

Thanks for the food for thought, the obvious is not always so obvious when thinking these things through.


----------



## Louise-Paisley (29 Sep 2012)

Roughcut":3nhdk4og said:


> Ah yes I think I know the Aldi router table you speak of. I bought one a few years ago, because it was cheap but found the extension table pieces which fix either side of the table to increase table length leave a lot to be desired. They are too flimsy and do not line up correctly to allow a flush fitting to the router table.
> Previous to that I have made a router table before and it functioned quite well, but I had to dispose of it when I moved due to lack of space.
> I have seen very simple router tables which are literally one square piece of mdf or plywood bolted to a bench with the router fixed to the underneath situated off the side of a bench.
> I also have seen pictures of small box design router tables with a small top and fence, again very basic but functional.
> ...



The bit height adjustment, or ease of doing so, is high on my priority list. I have imagined all sorts of fandangos to enable the height to be easily adjusted from the table top which may or may not work, then the Triton MOF0001 came into view on google which provides a very simple means to do that.

I don't really need anything major elaborate, but then I guess as things progress I am likely to need more refined options, I have been looking as some Aluminium channel to rebate into the surface for a sliding rail which I have not needed so far but can see it being needed in the not too distant future. This is one of the reasons I think making one will be better than buying one as I can modify it as I go along to a degree where with a bought one you are stuck with what you get.


----------



## RogerP (29 Sep 2012)

Louise-Paisley":2lpbz3iy said:


> Anyway, I intend to just make a table, to this end I have been looking at maybe getting a Triton 1400w half inch router. This is the first thing opinion would be appreciated on, the thing that attracts me to it is the ease with which you can hook up a table top height adjustment with a simple crank and the fixed/ plunge switching option. I have a few probably Heath Robinson ideas for a table top height adjuster for any old router but the Triton would be much easier.
> 
> So is the Triton worth buying? http://www.tritontools.uk.com/routers.html#MOF001


 Yes in my opinion. I've had one for a while installed in my router table. It was made with table mounting very much in mind and it's a joy to be able to micro-adjust the height from the top and change cutter so easily from the top as the collet will raise high above the table. I have 1/2" 6mm 1/4" and 8mm collet sets for mine.

Two points:
The original nylon worm gear in the micro adjuster has been replaced with a steel one.
The bigger (and more expensive) TRB001 now has the same through the table adjustment - and comes with the winder gear.


----------



## Louise-Paisley (29 Sep 2012)

Yes I noticed the TRB001 comes with the winder (if bought from Triton website not it would seem everywhere), but I think the lighter MOF001 would be easier to work with freehand, kinda torn between the two at the moment. Having said that, the winder its self is easy enough to make that it does not really make any difference.

The router I have now is quite big and heavy, and although I use it freehand with no significant problems I do think it would not hurt to be a bit lighter and more compact.

What is the height adjuster like, the router I have is okish but when tightening the adjuster the darn thing moves up about half a mm as you tighten and it dives me nuts!

Did the plastic worm gear fail or was it replaced for other reasons?

Just for interest, to fix it under the table I was planning on using these or something very similar.. http://www.axminster.co.uk/axminster-to ... prod32236/ Once the correct setting is determined I would locktite the screw threads so it cannot come loose under vibration but I think with the locknut tightened it would be an unlikely scenario anyway.


----------



## marcros (29 Sep 2012)

Louise,

I bought a secondhand woodrat just before you got yours- I had maybe installed it a couple of weeks before. I think you will be shocked how much you use it- I haven't needed to do anything on a router table since installing it. You may have to make some jigs to help with work holding- eg horizontal table and a vertical table- these seem pretty easy, and I am yet to do so.

For example in the last week on 1 project, I have produced mitre joints, raised panels, trimmed ends flush, grooved, chamfered all on the woodrat. i now need to run some small mouldings which it can do, however this is one area that I would prefer to use the table for. The manual power feed, in my opinion, is excellent, and I may just double sided tape the small pieces to a larger one. I am yet to look at doing dovetails on the jig- it isnt a hugely important requirement for the near future.


----------



## Louise-Paisley (29 Sep 2012)

marcros":1lpz305h said:


> Louise,
> 
> I bought a secondhand woodrat just before you got yours- I had maybe installed it a couple of weeks before. I think you will be shocked how much you use it- I haven't needed to do anything on a router table since installing it. You may have to make some jigs to help with work holding- eg horizontal table and a vertical table- these seem pretty easy, and I am yet to do so.
> 
> For example in the last week on 1 project, I have produced mitre joints, raised panels, trimmed ends flush, grooved, chamfered all on the woodrat. i now need to run some small mouldings which it can do, however this is one area that I would prefer to use the table for. The manual power feed, in my opinion, is excellent, and I may just double sided tape the small pieces to a larger one. I am yet to look at doing dovetails on the jig- it isnt a hugely important requirement for the near future.



Yes I can see it getting a lot of use, this is why I want a router permanently attached to that and have a quick release method for the table.

I have not set up the woodrat yet, it was taken up to the workshop earlier this week but haven't had time to go up myself yet. But already there are several things which I intend to use it for such as a tongue and groove joint for the wheel rim sections instead of the half lap joint I am doing with a jig at the moment. Also may end up cutting box joints for the wheel base instead of double rabbets, not quite so sure on that one though yet.

I think my pal who shares the workshop will be playing with it quite a lot, he is somewhat less able than myself at woodwork - hard though that is to picture - but I am pretty sure he will be wanting to make thousands of boxes and all manner of things that will ultimately just end up cluttering the place up to the point where you can't move, not that he hasn't already just about managed that!

I can't wait to get it set up and have a play, its like an early Christmas LOLOL


----------



## RogerP (29 Sep 2012)

> What is the height adjuster like, the router I have is okish but when tightening the adjuster the darn thing moves up about half a mm as you tighten and it dives me nuts!
> 
> Did the plastic worm gear fail or was it replaced for other reasons?


No problems with the height adjuster and the locking lever. 

I think some nylon ones failed so they brought out a steel one as a replacement. I don't know if new ones have the steel adjuster already fitted. 

I eventually stripped my nylon worm gear because I had the bright idea of whizzing it up and down through the table with an electric screwdriver!


----------



## Louise-Paisley (29 Sep 2012)

Ahhh, so you abused it out of existence then LOLOL


----------



## RogerP (29 Sep 2012)

Louise-Paisley":2j75fh71 said:


> Ahhh, so you abused it out of existence then LOLOL


It seemed a good idea at the time ....


----------



## Louise-Paisley (30 Sep 2012)

Well I took the plunge, online shopping therapy completed, Triton TRB001 ordered from the long river in South America..

So by the end of Monday I will have two routers


----------



## sometimewoodworker (4 Oct 2012)

lanemaux":33aaf9ab said:


> Not too sure on this , but , over here we get a show called the router workshop with Bob and Rick Rosenthal which used to be available on "the woodworking channel".


They are at http://www.routerworkshop.com/epage.html


----------



## Jensmith (4 Oct 2012)

If you want some ideas for router table builds there are loads on the forum if you do a search from basic to more impressive. Might be worth it for some ideas as there are a few WIPs too.


----------



## lanemaux (4 Oct 2012)

Actually Jerome , the Woodworking Channel (may it rest in peace) had a large selection of the shows on the site for streaming use. Forty or fifty of them if I remember correctly. I thought the vids might prove useful for our cat lovin chum. The site also had a fine store of American Woodshops with Scott Phillips and some Maloof footage as well. I rather miss the Woodworking Channel for the loss of this resource to us wood fiends.
Thnx for the link to Bob and Rick though.


----------



## Louise-Paisley (4 Oct 2012)

The table is not going to be anything fancy, just a table with a hole in it really and a bunch of bits of timber to clamp on as fences.

I got the Triton TEB001 router which has quick release clips, having checked these out it will be a pretty simple matter to make a couple of sockets for those to mount on the underside of the table or a tufnol insert, I think the insert idea will be the route I take so the router can just be dropped in like the ones on the router workshop shows - not to change bits but for ease of mounting and removing the router.

Speaking of the router workshop.. Very interesting watching, much better than crappy x factor/ big brother/ constipation street and other tripe that clutters up the digital highway in the name of entertainment! They make it all look so easy, although obviously there is a lot of editing to make it look like everything runs smooth. I noticed a couple of times where parts have drifted well away from the fence or table yet the next cut shows the parts fitting perfectly where they clearly would not have LOL

All the same, I have learned a few things from them, and a few methods of doing things which is easier than the way I knew so I am glad I was directed toward them.

Just finished the woodrat mounting box thingy today and mounted one of the routers on the woodrat plate so next job is getting that fixed to the wall and everything squared up and set up for use, I am itching to have a play with that LOL


----------

